# Paphiopedilum villosum var. laichaunum



## Phred (Oct 1, 2020)

This Paph has three one bloom and two buds opening up. I love this new accepted variety.


----------



## musa (Oct 2, 2020)

A beauty in golden-black!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 2, 2020)

Nice healthy plant!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 2, 2020)

good dorsal colour


----------



## GuRu (Oct 2, 2020)

Lovely flower. This P. villosum variety seem to be the pretties from all, at least in my eyes.


----------



## Phred (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks everyone... I have a few more in bud. Can't wait to see them all. All siblings.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 2, 2020)

Phred said:


> I have a few more in bud. Can't wait to see them all. All siblings.



Gorgeous laichaunum! Any idea of the parentage?


----------



## Phred (Oct 2, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Gorgeous laichaunum! Any idea of the parentage?


Chucks Warrior x self. Chucks Warrior is var. laichaunum.


----------



## blondie (Oct 2, 2020)

That's a really nice bloom


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 3, 2020)

Phred said:


> This Paph has three one bloom and two buds opening up. I love this new accepted variety.View attachment 22481


This is very nice!!


----------



## raymond (Oct 3, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Phred (Oct 8, 2020)

Second bud is open now...


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 9, 2020)

lovely thanx for sharing


----------



## GuRu (Oct 10, 2020)

Great sight, Fred. Congrats


----------



## Don I (Oct 12, 2020)

Very nice.
Don


----------



## Phred (Oct 15, 2020)

Last bud open... I’m taking it to judging Saturday.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 16, 2020)

Fred, it's becoming better and better...and now it's a feast for the eyes.


----------



## musa (Oct 16, 2020)

All the luck for Saturday but you won't need it, the plant is wonderful!


----------



## blondie (Oct 16, 2020)

Lovely bloom love the colour contrast in the dorsal, very happy looking plants


----------



## KateL (Oct 16, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 16, 2020)

Following, hope to hear results.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 16, 2020)

Phred said:


> Last bud open... I’m taking it to judging Saturday.



Good idea! Though, one never know with judges (right, Leslie   )! We cross our fingers - keep us updated!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 16, 2020)

Good luck Fred.

I would change the beige wooden stakes to green ones and make plant immaculate.


----------



## Phred (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks everyone... I got an 82 point AM today.
Officially: Paphiopedilum villosum var laichaunum 'Caelin' AM/AOS


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 18, 2020)

Congrats! I’m glad the judges there are up to date with your plants!


----------



## GuRu (Oct 18, 2020)

Also congrats, Fred!


----------



## Guldal (Oct 18, 2020)

Congrats... and very well deserved!


----------

